# Weekend with Drew- Mount Snow, VT April 5 & 6 2014



## SkiRay (Apr 8, 2014)

We were supposed to go to Gore this weekend but, our great friend Drew, who works and skis at Mount Snow has been dying to ski with us for 3 years. Having a free place to stay and unlimited Spring skiing (well until they close) for 79 dollars per person with a free ticket for next late fall, convinced a family on a budget to check out Snow.. I have not been there in 27 years and I can say, the snow was great and we had a great time. 

"Weekend with Drew Podwal" - 3 years in trying to make this weekend happen. It was a great weekend and hope for many more ski days with you our friend. We hope you like this video...... — with Drew Podwal, Alicia Alba, Ray Alba at Mount Snow.

Shot at Mount Snow Ski Resort, Vermont

April 5th and 6th, 2014


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi welcome to Alpine zone..Mount snow is nice hill.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 8, 2014)

*Thanks ScottySkis for the welcome!*



ScottySkis said:


> Hi welcome to Alpine zone..Mount snow is nice hill.



Thank you. I have a bunch of video ski reports we have done over the last 3 years.. This one was arguably one of our best that we have done.  We have others on youtube - not all from this year.. All good, clean fun, family stuff! 

It was great to visit Mount Snow again...


----------

